# Looking for information on nanny pay rates



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello everyone. There is a good chance we will be relocating to the greater London area from the US sometime in the next couple months. I have enjoyed reading these discussions, and want to throw out my first question:

We have 3 children, all under 3 years. We will be looking for a nanny asap on our arrival. 

If you have experience with nanny pay rates, would you mind sharing your thoughts on typical pay? 

And, as a side question, have any of you employed a solo nanny to care for 3 children of this young age, or have you hired more than 1 nanny to work as a team in caring for the children when the parents aren't present?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Nannies are quite expensive, especially in London Salary guide - Nannyjob


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

_shel said:


> Nannies are quite expensive, especially in London Salary guide - Nannyjob


And hiring a nanny is more than just paying them. You become their legal employer and you are responsibile for deducting tax and national insurance each month and hand over the money to the government, and you have to make an employer's contribution to national insurance, all properly documented. You must also comply with relevant health and safety matter. You can bypass this partly by hiring one through an agency, but that's an even more expensive option as you pay their commission on top.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have hired nannies in the past and as recently as two years ago.

Are you looking for a live in/out nanny?. 

Live in means all found and generally the salary is slightly lower, but you need to provide bedroom, bathroom and various other pluses.. good nannies are like gold dust and deserve to be looked after.

Agencies that you hire through do not sort out tax or NI contributions however they have a department that would do it for you but it would be much easier and cheaper to do this through an accountant or find a nanny that is self employed.

Looking after 3 children under 3 nanny duties only..I would be expecting to pay at least 450 sterling weekly.. net.


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

*thanks for the info!*

Hello everyone, and thanks for the great info.

So, it sounds like an agency might handle the taxes and health benefits paperwork - do any of you have experience, positive or negative, with particular agencies?

Also, I am still trying to get a good sense of an hourly rate for a 40 hour per week live-out nanny charged with 3 children under 3. Is £10 - £15 / hour reasonable? High? Low?

Thanks again!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

modernfamilyinlondon said:


> Hello everyone, and thanks for the great info.
> 
> So, it sounds like an agency might handle the taxes and health benefits paperwork - do any of you have experience, positive or negative, with particular agencies?
> 
> ...




No the nanny agency doesnt handle it but they will have a separate side bar to do it, but they charge as it doesn't come as a package when you hire through an agency. You can get specialist agencies who will deal with nanny tax and insurance but as I said a local accountant will do it for you and much cheaper.

Live out nannies earn more.. and 15 pounds an hour for 3 children under 3 years of age is non stop and is IMO low, but you will find some who will do it but good qualified nannies earn good money the choice is yours.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, MaidenScotland.

If £15/hr is low for a highly qualified nanny, what is more reasonable rate? What have others paid for someone they trust, and who can keep children happy and engaged? 

Also, any recommendations on specific agencies? 

Thanks to you all!

Charles



MaidenScotland said:


> No the nanny agency doesnt handle it but they will have a separate side bar to do it, but they charge as it doesn't come as a package when you hire through an agency. You can get specialist agencies who will deal with nanny tax and insurance but as I said a local accountant will do it for you and much cheaper.
> 
> Live out nannies earn more.. and 15 pounds an hour for 3 children under 3 years of age is non stop and is IMO low, but you will find some who will do it but good qualified nannies earn good money the choice is yours.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

modernfamilyinlondon said:


> Thanks, MaidenScotland.
> 
> If £15/hr is low for a highly qualified nanny, what is more reasonable rate? What have others paid for someone they trust, and who can keep children happy and engaged?
> 
> ...




I always advertised for a nanny, using Lady.co.uk or gumtree. 
Have a read and see what is on offer,

Norland nannies are the most sought after but out of many peoples reach such is the salary they can demand.

My nannies always had own bedroom. bathroom and small sitting room with tv, internet access and the use of a car on and off duty. 

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

This is my friends site, she was a nanny for years and there a links on there to agencies she worked though.

http://www.jussy.co.uk/


----------



## modernfamilyinlondon (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate your info!



MaidenScotland said:


> I always advertised for a nanny, using Lady.co.uk or gumtree.
> Have a read and see what is on offer,
> 
> Norland nannies are the most sought after but out of many peoples reach such is the salary they can demand.
> ...


----------

